# Anyone Else See a Sharp Ratings Drop Last Month?



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Did anyone else see a huge dip in their ratings the week of June 6-13? Mine went from a 4.96 to a 4.26 that week for no apparent reason, I had no trouble pax that week or the week before. I suspect Uber was screwing around with the ratings system and messed it up for everyone.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No, my ratings have gone up in the past month, from 4.69 to 4.78.


----------



## Wayne_brain (Jul 18, 2016)

My ratings dropped from 4.75 to 4.59 during the July 2- 15 weekend surges. I am slowly building it back up by not working "late"; I think the alcohol blocks the pax' generosity.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

more pool rides you do your ratings will tank they are awful.


----------



## j13gregor (Aug 1, 2016)

My ratings suffered a bit since I bought an XL Car. Not sure if it is related.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> more pool rides you do your ratings will tank they are awful.


Oh really? That sucks. I do lots of pool


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> more pool rides you do your ratings will tank they are awful.


I refuse to do pool rides anymore I think that's been hurting me a bit.


----------

